# excision nasolabial cyst code



## alexent (Dec 20, 2010)

I am having trouble coding for a nasolabial cyst excision, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
What is the diagnosis for the procedure?

Regards.
Nalini CPC


----------



## jthweatt (Dec 21, 2010)

Does 30124 match your procedure description?


----------

